# NAAFA Convention 2013



## chetnbr1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I see the upcoming convention for NAAFA 2013 has been posted.
I am a bit disappointed though, as they are still not holding a Saturday night
dance like they used to. I liked it better when we had two nights of dancing
instead of one. Don't you all agree?


----------

